# PCOS - just had laparoscopy and hysteroscopy #



## Polly Cystic

Hello! Myself and lovely Husband have been TTC for the past 20 months - I was diagnosed with PCOS last August, following months of speculation from my GP as I had no periods or ovulation for around 6 months. I was told by GP that I was stressed and making it happen or I was pregnant and it wasn't being picked up...fortunately have private cover and after 9 cycles of clomid had laparoscopy and hysteroscopy which confirmed clear tubes and womb but ~10 cysts on each ovary which were drilled. This is second cycle following operation and I have decided to come off clomid as too acidic as no secretions, had a really heavy period and then now on 13th day and have had clotted brown horrid stuff? should be coming up to ovulation now? What does this mean?? Very worried.Husband has been tested and all is fine by the way - majority of my Friends are pregnant (I am 2 so very sad time - any info greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Polly,

Welcome to the site.
Although I have no experience of PCOS myself, there are absolutely loads of
girls on here who have, and you will get plenty of great advice.
You have came to the right place for someone to talk to, this site is a big support.
Good luck with your treatment.

love
Shazi x


----------



## Polly Cystic

Thanks Jenny and Shazi for your replies!
Jenny - you came off the clomid - how long were you on it for? I just read that 80% of viable pregnancies occur within the first 3 cycles, after that the body just gets used to it and makes everything from the lining of your womb to your secretions really acidic and dry - it worked and made me ovulate but I decided that as I was becoming obsessed by it and no secretions that I would stop taking my temperature, stop taking clomid/ pregnacare and just enjoy my husband - we are going on holiday in June, which is well deserved. 2006 was a horrid horrid year, I was told about PCOS and my mum had lung cancer but thank god she is all right now - so you could say stressful time! Sorry to rant on - where are you now with everything and I do apologise as I don't know what all the abbeviations mean xxx lots of love and bubbles (still working out how to send them) oh and the surgeon said nothing to worry about re the mid cycle brown stuff I just need to make sure I have a 21 day blood test for my progesterone levels xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi polly cystic and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of what you have been through to make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave u a couple of links on the site to try out that you may find useful.

PCOS board..........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Laura01

Hiya

My name is Laura, I am new to this site, but like you i have pcos.  My husband and i have been trying since July04 when we got married.  Had tests done and found out i am not ovulating and have pcos.  Went on course of clomid and first month i took them, i fell pregnant.  Sadly, i miscarried after 12 weeks, the most devasting day of my life.  That was just over a year ago.  Since then i have been on 6 more courses and injections but sadly nothing.  I am glad I am not on them anymore, the hot flushes and mood swings were horrible.  I am now waiting for a laproscopy but the waiting list is 4-6months.  How was it? I am a bit scared about it. 

Its so nice to have people to chat to who know exactly what you are going through xxx


----------



## Polly Cystic

Hi Laura,

So sorry to hear of your news - it is horrid isn't it - I think jacking in all the clomid etc..., even if it is only for a few months, is really important to give your body a well deserved break. For me, it was almost like Mother Nature was saying - forget the drugs and give me a go - our bodies have great ways of leveling everything out. As for the laparoscopy, honestly it was absolutely fine - you are a little bit sore but nothing awful, I promise, it is a very simple procedure and I do feel lucky - I even got to see the pictures of my womb and tubes!! So no need to panic my lovely xxx I would also strongly recommend acupuncture - made me ovulate without the use of any clomid etc...x


----------



## Laura01

Hiya

Thank you for your reply,  I wont worry too much about the laparoscopy then, it will be a nice excuse to be waited on for a couple of days!!!  I was thinking about going for acupuncture, I have seen it on the tv and they said that it was good.  Do you need a lot of sessions for it to work?  I will try anything!! xxxx


----------



## Polly Cystic

Re the acupuncture, it all depends on the therapist and how your body responds - It is particularly beneficial for any gynae problems - just helps your body balance out and release any blocked 'chi'. It really does chill you out as well although I think with the whole fertility issue, the moment you forget about it, that is when it will happen - that is the case with so many of my Friends however you can never truly forget about it - how can you with so many constant reminders!!! Therefore every time I think about babies/pregnancy, I make a concerted effort to think about it in a positive way only and accept that it will happen and I will be a Mummy, when the time is right - I am also trying hard to up the exercise/lay off the alcohol and eat healthily but not for my future child, for my own benefit - sorry, rambling again x


----------



## Laura01

They do say that dont they, when you dont think about it, it will happen.  Me too, whenever I do think about it, i try thinking of other things too.  I am going away in July on holiday, so looking forward to that.  I think you have to have things to look forward to otherwise you end up going slightly mad!!

Have you been on metaformin?  I have read some postings on here with people saying they have taken it, just wondered what it was and what it does?

I think after my laparoscopy, i am going to try the acupuncture, sounds nice and relaxing.  Thanks for you info x


----------



## Polly Cystic

I am no Doctor but all I can say is that my acupunturist was really against Metformin and said if you have to take any kind of drug, Clomid is the better option - it is because the Chinese place such a huge importance on the spleen and Metformin really drains the energy from the spleen. 

I am no authority on the subject just passing on what I have been told but I don't think my particular PCOS is connected with the insulin problem, which they normally prescribe the metformin for.

Also, make sure you treat yourself - I make a point of having a massage or facial at least once a month - just wish there was this magic button you could press which could take your mind off it ! xx


----------



## Laura01

I dont think my pcos is connected with my insulin levels either which maybe why my doctor has never said anything about Metformin.  Blimey, if clomid is meant to be the better option, think I am going to stay way clear of Metformin!!!

Good idea, I got some beauty vouchers for my birthday which i still havent used so I think that I might book something tomorrow.  Fancy a nice massage to destress me!! x


----------



## dakota

Hi Polly Cystic,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support and infomation.

I too have PCOS and have been on metformin since xmas. It can help regulate cycles which in turn make you ovulate. But its not for everyone and there is obviousley a reason why you havent been prescibed it. Im on my first cycle of clomid and still taking the met, But everybody reacts differently to the medication. My cycles are still haywire so hasnt worked for me yet, but im not giving up hope.

Why dont you and laura come join us on the PCOS board. They are lovely girls and they might be able to answer any questions you have.

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Laura01

Hi Nikki

Where abouts is the PCOS board, think I am being really thick and cannot find it!!! xx


----------



## dakota

Hi laura, 

Go to main area in your drop down box and it should say polycyctic ovaries syndrome (PCOS)

Look forward to seeing you there  

Nikki xx


----------



## Laura01

thanks Nikki xx


----------



## jkw

Hi Polly, welcome to the forum. I'm new here too, and also suffer from pcos. This is a really great place, with caring people and loads of helpful information. The pcos board is a really useful resource. Hope to see you around soon! 

j xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Laura, Kate left you the link in her earlier post 



Kamac80 said:


> Hi polly cystic and welcome to the site
> 
> Sorry to hear of what you have been through to make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.
> 
> I will leave u a couple of links on the site to try out that you may find useful.
> 
> *PCOS board..........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=*13.0
> 
> Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0
> 
> We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.
> 
> For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0
> 
> Good luck with everything
> 
> Kate xx​


~Dizzi~


----------

